

Show HN: Crowd - A YouTube Music Player - jakewavelabs
http://crowd.im/

======
gearoidoc
If you could match these videos to a playlist I have on Deezer then I would
love you forever.

~~~
jakewavelabs
Hey - thanks for the suggestion. I'm definitely looking into making a playlist
feature and will consider connecting it with other services.

~~~
gearoidoc
Cool, if you do manage such integration then please let me know by DM'ing
@modernprogrammr

Best of luck!

